# DIY Service Pack



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

How to install Windows updates without an internet connection

always use the latest version from the project page


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is a good alternative to the now withdrawn AutoPatcher. Apparently, Microsoft shut them down because they were bundling the patches in to their download. 

I tried this a few days ago and it generated ISO's for 2K and XP with all the patches. Makes re-installations go much faster.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

An excellent tip, The_Oracle, and very good to have JohnWill's confirmation.

Ben.


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

in fact, Microsoft has been shutting down quite a lot of websites dealing with windows update.

however, windows updates can be still obtained here:

http://softwarepatch.com/windows/index.html

and as a bundle here:

http://www.ryanvm.net/msfn/updatepack.html


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks guys. Will let you know if I am succesful in this endeavor.


----------

